# Disque dur Externe + Time capsule = invisible!!!



## Kasscrew (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour j'ai acheté il y a une semaine un disque dur Freecom de 2T usb 2
J'étais très content à l'idée de le brancher sur ma time capsule ...seulement voilà ça ne marche pas!!!!!
j'essaye du mieux que je peux quand je le branche en direct il apparait sur mon macbook pro
mais en usb derrière la time capsule je n'ai rien.
j'ai fait une mise a jour d'utilitaire d'airport 6.0 et je suis un peu déçu c'est beaucoup moins complet qu'avant.

je comprends pourquoi le disque dur ne s'affiche pas et je n'ai personne à qui demander autour de moi.

j'espère que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Khronegon (24 Février 2012)

Si t'as pas de réponse d'ici Lundi, je regarderai sur ma time capsule lundi au taf.


----------



## Kasscrew (24 Février 2012)

Merci 
le problème vient peut être du réseaux je suis en mode pont.
il faudrait que je créer un réseau pour voir mon disque externe? 

j'arrive a mes limites informatiques...


----------



## Khronegon (25 Février 2012)

Ah ben oui, c'est bien possible qu'en mode pont, la prise USB de la Time Capsule ne soit pas gérée (routeur éteint).

Elle est branchée sur quoi?


----------



## erual (25 Février 2012)

bonjour,
j'ai la même configuration. Pour faire apparaître les partitions du Freecom sur le finder > Aller > Réseau > Time Capsule > la partition que vous voulez voir sur le finder
et Finder > Préférences > Général Cochez serveurs connectés


----------



## Kasscrew (25 Février 2012)

Bonjour 
elle est branché sur la live box de bouygues telecom
erual, le problem c'est qu'elle n'apparait pas dans la time capsule, j'ai deja coché serveurs connectés dans le finder mais il n'y a que la time capsule qui apparait pas le disque.

je cherche je cherche!!!!


----------



## Khronegon (25 Février 2012)

Le disque ne doit pas apparaitre "dans" la time capsule, mais simplement comme un disque réseaux dans le finder.

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est la live box qui sert de routeur chez toi, et la TC est branché dessus, comme un simple disque (mode pont).

Mais comme tu l'utilise en mode "pont", la partie routeur de la time capsule est éteinte... le port USB est inactif.

Je connais pas la Livebox, mais a priori, il doit y a voir un port USB dessus: essaie de brancher le disque dessus.

Sinon, faudra faire l'inverse : désactiver la partie routeur de la livebox (ne l'utiliser que comme modem) ou pas (ca te fera deux réseaux à la maison, celui de la live box et celui de la time capsule : c'est pas plus mal), réactiver la TC et la paramétrer. 

Ensuite, il faudra te connecter sur le réseau de la time capsule : les périphériques branchés sur le port USB de la TC devrait alors apparaitre.


----------



## Kasscrew (25 Février 2012)

En fait j'ai deux réseaux celui de la Box de bouygues et le réseaux de ma time capsule.
Lorsque je branche une imprimante dessus je n'ai aucun problème. 
Mais là pas moyen ça m'ennnnnnnnnnèrve!!!!! 

j'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi, je me demande si le fait d'avoir acheter ma time capsule en Corée pourrait changer quelque chose..


----------



## Khronegon (25 Février 2012)

Ah ben ok, c'est donc pas un problème de réseau mais certainement qu'il n'est pas configuré dans Airport.

Aprés avoir branché le disque dur sur la time capsule, lance Airport (dans le dossier utilitaires situé dans les applications), sélectionne ta time capsule, et les réglages manuels.

Il doit y avoir une option "disques".

Tu devrais y trouver le disque (et la time capsule) et les options qui permettent le partage de fichiers. Tu dois permettre le partage de fichiers pour ce disque et régler les paramètres de sécurités si besoin.

Ensuite, tu enregistre et tu synchronise la timecapsule avec les nouveaux paramètres.

Ensuite, il devrait apparaitre dans le Finder. A gauche, dans la barre latérale du Finder, dans "partagés", tu clique sur la time capsule, puis tu t'y connecte, et tu devrais y trouver le disque dur.

J'ai trouvé ça ici :
http://www.brighthub.com/computing/mac-platform/articles/48709.aspx


----------



## Kasscrew (25 Février 2012)

en premier je voudrais te dire Merci Khronegon, tu essaye de répondre à mon problème je me sens un peu moins seul.
alors avec l'utilitaire airport je vois effectivement disques mais là idem mon dd externe n'apparait pas j'ai juste la time machine.

je tourne le problème dans tous les sens je ne comprends pas.


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Février 2012)

Vérifier que pour le finder:








Sinon je pense à une chose, il faut peut-être que le disque connecté soit au format HFS + si c'est du FAT 32 pas sûr que cela fonctionne


----------



## Kasscrew (25 Février 2012)

Bonsoir lepetitpiero oui après vérification mon finder est bien comme ça.
pour le Fat32 lorsque je connecte le disque directement sur mon macbook je peux le lire et écrire dessus. 
j'ai essayé d'effacer le disque de le mettre en macos journalier... je me rappel plus trop je vais essayer d'aller au magasin apple demain.

en tout cas merci encore de vos messages


----------



## Khronegon (26 Février 2012)

J'ai aussi pensé au formatage... J'essayerai lundi au taf avec ma Time Capsule...

De toute façon, ta time capsule fonctionne (puisque limprimante fonctionne), de même que ton disque. Y a une subtilité qu'on a pas envisagé, je suis certain que c'est un truc ridicule en plus... reste plus qu'à trouver...

Bon plan d'aller au magasin, mais tien nous au courant... Si tu trouve la solution, que ca serve à tous...


----------



## Merlin31270 (27 Février 2012)

Le Bon Jour,

Kasscrew, la Time Capsule ne fonctionne qu'avec le format de disque MAC. Si ton disque externe n'est pas au bon format, il ne sera pas reconnu.

De mémoire, il est possible par le biais de la Time Capsule de formater le disque. Sinon, utilises l'utilitaire de disque sur ton Mac !

Dans l'espoir de solutionner le problème.


----------



## Khronegon (28 Février 2012)

ben quand je branche une clé USB en Fat32 sur mon port USB de ma time capsule, ça marche tout seul perso...


----------



## Kasscrew (28 Février 2012)

J'ai pris rendez vous au mac store vendredi. Je vous tiens au courant. 
Merci encore pour vos reponses


----------



## Kasscrew (4 Mars 2012)

De retour du genius bar avec de tristes nouvelles...
Officiellement la time capsule ne marche qu'avec des disque dur externe autoalimenté.

Mon disque externe ayant une prise électrique il n'est pas censé être reconnu.

le conseillé a du faire appel à trois autre collègues pour trouver le hic...

Est ce que l'un d'entre vous à un système avec un disque dur alimenté sur le secteur?


----------



## Merlin31270 (4 Mars 2012)

Kasscrew a dit:


> De retour du genius bar avec de tristes nouvelles... Officiellement la time capsule ne marche qu'avec des disque dur externe autoalimenté.
> Mon disque externe ayant une prise électrique il n'est pas censé être reconnu. Le conseillé a du faire appel à trois autre collègues pour trouver le hic... Est ce que l'un d'entre vous à un système avec un disque dur alimenté sur le secteur?



Salut la compagnie.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec les dires des conseillés réunis !!! Ma Time Capsule fonctionne avec en second disque. Ce second disque est un disque dur externe alimenté par un boitier alim donc non "auto-alimenté"... Description du disque externe : Boitier vierge avec câble USB + Alimentation (Chargeur et câble) auquel j'ai intégré un disque dur de 2 To.

Mais après, je suis peut-être un cas isolé...


----------



## storme (4 Mars 2012)

Merlin31270 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec les dires des conseillés réunis !!!



Tu n'est pas le seul, je vois pas pourquoi un DDE avec une alimentation externe pourrait être la cause du problème :mouais:


----------



## Khronegon (5 Mars 2012)

idem...

essaie avec une clé USB dans le port de la time capsule.


----------



## Kasscrew (5 Mars 2012)

Avec une cle pas de problem avec les disques dur de mes amis pas de problem. 
Le mec de genius avait clairement l'air de pas savoir. Messe basse pendant 5min avec le vendeur d'à coté. 

Bref au final je branche mon externe directement sur mon mcbookpro. Tant pis pour moi


----------



## storme (5 Mars 2012)

Certainement un paramétrage de la Time capsule qui nous échappe ?


----------



## Khronegon (5 Mars 2012)

Si pas de problème avec le disque dur du pote et avec la cle usb, ca suggère que la timecapsule va bien, mais que, pour une raison que j'ignore, le disque dur externe freecom n'est pas reconnu par la time capsule...

et apparement, c'est pas isolé : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2177411?start=0&tstart=0

A priori, Freecom et Timecapsule = problème.

Le dernier post du forum apple suggère qu'un hub USB entre la time capsule et le disque dur freecom pourrait régler le problème.


----------



## Kasscrew (6 Mars 2012)

Ok je vais essayer avec un hub demain. je vous tiens au courant !
Je suis encore un peu déçu par le manque de réponse du genius bar...


----------



## Kasscrew (10 Mars 2012)

ça Fonctionne!!!!!!!

j'ai branché un hub usb et j'ai connecté le disque externe et la comme par miracle 
tout s'affiche!!!!
super !!!! je suis vraiment content! merci à tous pour vos conseil!

en espérant que cela serve aux autres !!!!


----------



## storme (10 Mars 2012)

Kasscrew a dit:


> en espérant que cela serve aux autres !!!!




Oui en effet, a noter précieusement


----------



## Merlin31270 (12 Mars 2012)

Kasscrew a dit:


> En espérant que cela serve aux autres !!!!



Merci pour ton retour "Kasscrew" !!!


----------



## niniss78 (9 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

je fais appel à vous parce que j'ai le même problème : 

je n'arrive pas à "voir" mon/mes DD externe(s) que je branche sur ma TC
j'ai acheté un hub USB aujourd'hui (compatible mac) et toujours pareil.. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

Ah je crois que j'ai saison MON problème.. 
les disques qui n'apparaissent pas sont en NTFS..

Bon du coup une autre question : 
comment convertir le système de fichier du DD pour qu'il soit reconnu par la TC (lequel) sans pour autant supprimer les centaines de Go..??

par avance merci de votre/vos retour(s)


----------



## Khronegon (9 Avril 2013)

Tu ne peux pas, faut passer par un formatage des disques et donc effacer les données.

Copie les fichiers sur un autre support et formate ensuite les disques.


----------



## niniss78 (10 Avril 2013)

Khronegon a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas, faut passer par un formatage des disques et donc effacer les données.
> 
> Copie les fichiers sur un autre support et formate ensuite les disques.



Arrf ok merci..
même si ça me fait bien ch**!
et du coup c'est HFS que je dois choisir?


encore merci de ton retour


----------



## Khronegon (11 Avril 2013)

En "Mac OS Extended (Journaled)", ça marchera.

En fat32, j ai un doute... Mais je crois que ça marche aussi


----------



## Khronegon (11 Avril 2013)

Voilà l'aide Apple sur le sujet : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2426?viewlocale=fr_FR

Format pris en charge : HFS+, Fat 16 et Fat 32


----------



## LukeSkywalker (8 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question en lien avec les disques durs branchés à une time capsule.
Est-t-il possible de brancher un disque dur à la time capsule et en même temps le brancher à la freebox de manière à pouvoir transférer les films de la TC sur le DD et de lire du DD avec la freebox?


----------



## AntoineT (26 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Sujet ancien mais qui m'a été bien utile aujourd'hui.
En effet, j'ai branché un disque dur externe sur ma Time Capsule et impossible de le voir dans la partie "disque" de airport utility.
Suite aux différents conseils lus ici, c'est le système de fichier qui n'était pas le bon. J'ai au début formaté mon disque directement connecté au mbp depuis time machine (car le but est de l'utiliser pour cela) et ensuite je l'ai branché sur le le time capsule. Erreur !
Finalement, quand j'essayais "d'effacer" ce disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque (toujours connecté en direct au mbp), il ne me proposait que des volume APFS... au final, j'ai du aller dans la partie "partitionner", et la j'ai pu supprimer toutes les partitions, puis créer une partition classique Mac journaliste. Une fois fait, je l'ai reconnecté au time capsule et il était visible dans airport utility.

Merci à tous


----------

